# D* or Dish



## twodutys (Feb 3, 2007)

My two years will be up next month with D*. Should I stay or move to Dish? I'm looking for MRV in HD and price. Who do you think will be the best company to go with.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Neither company has what you're asking for at this point so you might as well flip a coin if it's just based on this. There is information out there about what one company is doing in the future but I don't know about the other.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

twodutys said:


> My two years will be up next month with D*. Should I stay or move to Dish? I'm looking for MRV in HD and price. Who do you think will be the best company to go with.


Whoever (or is it whomever) you want. Research & make a choice.


----------



## twodutys (Feb 3, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Neither company has what you're asking for at this point so you might as well flip a coin if it's just based on this. There is information out there about what one company is doing in the future but I don't know about the other.


Which company is at least planning in the future for MRV? D* keeps dropping there plans. Twice now.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

If price is the issue, you're going to do much better taking a new customer deal from Dish. Two years down the road you will be able to switch back and probably get a new customer deal from another provider.

As for technology...unless it's released and working don't bet on it. DirecTV's MRV could be released in a couple of months, dropped like their Windows tuners or be in beta for years like Mediashare. Remember they first announced that MRV was coming back in 2005.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Ken S said:


> If price is the issue, you're going to do much better taking a new customer deal from Dish.


Maybe, and maybe not. He'd be losing his investment in any advanced receivers that he already has, and may need to pay to get equivalent receivers from Dish. If you add up ALL the costs, switching providers rarely saves money, and IMO should only be done for other reasons, such as programming.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

twodutys said:


> My two years will be up next month with D*. Should I stay or move to Dish? I'm looking for MRV in HD and price. Who do you think will be the best company to go with.


You would have to go U-Verse or FIOS for MRV. As for who will have it out soon. My money is on Directv to have MRV sooner than Dish.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> Maybe, and maybe not. He'd be losing his investment in any advanced receivers that he already has, and may need to pay to get equivalent receivers from Dish. If you add up ALL the costs, switching providers rarely saves money, and IMO should only be done for other reasons, such as programming.


It would depend on his setup, but in most cases he is going to get a free/low cost setup including an HD DVR and substantial programming discounts. At the present time Dish also offers more programming tiers so he may find one that is lower priced than the two that DirecTV offers.

It's worth a look.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Unless you're in a big rush to leave DirecTV why not wait until D12 goes active and see what HD they add and the state of the DVR software then decide?


----------



## twodutys (Feb 3, 2007)

RAD said:


> Unless you're in a big rush to leave DirecTV why not wait until D12 goes active and see what HD they add and the state of the DVR software then decide?


Sounds good I will wait for D*.


----------



## twodutys (Feb 3, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> Maybe, and maybe not. He'd be losing his investment in any advanced receivers that he already has, and may need to pay to get equivalent receivers from Dish. If you add up ALL the costs, switching providers rarely saves money, and IMO should only be done for other reasons, such as programming.


This is true I called Dish and all they had to offer without paying is two dvrs with secondary outputs via coax or composit. Which with a three level house with only one run of coax to all but the Home theater this option wouldn't work unless I wanted to run coax on the outside of the house. Which I won't do. At least with D* I have seperate receivers at all locations. So Dish is already out of the picture.


----------



## burtom (Sep 13, 2007)

twodutys said:


> This is true I called Dish and all they had to offer without paying is two dvrs with secondary outputs via coax or composit. Which with a three level house with only one run of coax to all but the Home theater this option wouldn't work unless I wanted to run coax on the outside of the house. Which I won't do. At least with D* I have seperate receivers at all locations. So Dish is already out of the picture.


The system uses one coax to the receiver and that same coax is used to send the signal back to the point of origin to be distributed.


----------



## bubba gump (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't believe that there is nothing being posted about HD locals being launched in Beckley- Bluefield DMA yesterday 9-30-09 by Directv and DishNetwork has lock jaw and not doing a damn thing to get there customers locals in this DMA. Have sent several e-mails to the CEO and like always no answer and putting it bluntly they just don't care about there customers in this area. I hope everyone cancels service with them and goes to Directv like I am and when Dish employees start losing there jobs and Ergen starts losing money then someone might wake up.


----------



## JimDaddy (Dec 10, 2006)

After over 6 years with DishNet, I switched to DTV because switching was cheaper than upgrading. I sell and install both so I got commission and installation pay by switching. If I had it to do again, I would stay with Dish. My wife is mad at me and we both hate everything about DTV. I believe it is mostly an individual preference as to which someone thinks is best but I have found the user interface (menus, etc.) much more friendly with DishNet. If you want a small program package, DishNet has the better options. I also think DishNet's technology is superior. The only time I recommend DTV is if you have to have the NFL ticket. Although it doesn't affect the normal customer, I have found that DishNet treats its retailers and contractors much better. (although both can stand improvement)


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

burtom said:


> The system uses one coax to the receiver and that same coax is used to send the signal back to the point of origin to be distributed.


Does this mean that the slave TV requires only a coax from the dish to the slave TV? I have never been clear about this, and every DISH CSR or installer I talk with seems to have a different explanation of this, like "steer into the skid."


----------



## JimDaddy (Dec 10, 2006)

To use the same cable for signal from dish and feed to TV2 requires the use of diplexers. Diplexers look like 2-way splitters. One cable goes from LNB on dish to a diplexer. (usually located at ground block or distribution box) One cable goes from the diplexer to another diplexer placed at the receiver. A second cable goes from the first diplexer to TV2. I can email you a drawing if you like.


----------

